# what's your guys' favorite lures



## mattmilla (Mar 2, 2013)

Like the title says what's your favorite lures what you catch on them and why you love them. I'm trying to stock back up but I'm having trouble paying 5-8 dollars a piece for something that may never catch a fish.


----------



## dan1985 (Sep 29, 2011)

Storm Jr thunderstick!!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Huskey jerk 14... clown color...
View attachment 71749

1 32th ounce jig heads in red ...tied with black marabou and Pearl flash







Both catch me plenty of eyes and Steelhead

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

inland lakes #1 Big-O's #2 flickershads #3 shadraps and jointed shadraps #4 hot n tots Big lake #1 deep husky jerks #2 reefrunner 800's #3 renosky's


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

Which ever one catches the most fish.


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

Square bill crank bait.soft jerk bait. tubes.spinnerbait.buzzbait.zara spook.depends on the time of year,and body of water im fishing.when im fishing new water,its gotta be a crankbait or spinnerbait because i can cover a lot of water in a short time.


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

Bomber square bills are marked down cheap at Walmart by me. Just FYI


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

panfishing is mostly my thing so my favs will be for panfish, but i have also caught the stray bass on them.
worm rival- this, rigged up with a small swivel is great for spring and fall fishing.

berkley gulp alive waxies- THE best bait ive used so far for panfish. for $6.00 it will last an entire season.

rebel raider

northland small fry

and thats it. message if you need tips about it.


----------



## dbyrnesr (Mar 12, 2013)

Shad rap. Assorted sizes, colors and types. Great cross species lure.


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

3" Tubes texas rigged with 1/8 oz, and lipless red eye cranks are my fav...

I just ordered some Big Joshy swimbaits and craws yesterday... can't wait to try them.


----------



## randallbob (Mar 13, 2011)

4" or 5" soft plastic worm like a Senko or Yum's Dinger in watermelon or pumpkin color with almost any color flake. Fished Texas rigged with no weight on a 3/0 wide gap Mustad hook. I'll be slaying the small mouth in the river in about a month!

-Randy


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2013)

I am a big fan of strike king bitsy bugs and I also like finesse jigs with Gary Yamamto cut tail worms or yum dingers on them. I tend to down size as the season goes on. I dropshot a lot of Yamamoto stuff as well. 

If I am cranking I usually have a chartreuse blue and white deep diving bomber crank on and if I am trolling I usually have a blue and white shad rap on.

Unless I am on lake Erie and then I am generally pulling spinners and meet. love gold hammered blades tipped with blaze orange.


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Speaking of yamamato ...what ever happened to their hula grub creature baits... can't find them anywhere ...they were great for bass

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

A yellow body with gold blade or white body with silver blade rooster tails will catch any freshwater fish swimming in the water I'm fishing


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Yea totally agree on the rooster tail (line twisters) no matter WHAT swivel I use, but they sure catch a variety of fishes, no doubt.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

med size jointed rapala in clown, or fire tiger....why did they quit making that color??


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Eliminator said:


> Yea totally agree on the rooster tail (line twisters) no matter WHAT swivel I use, but they sure catch a variety of fishes, no doubt.


a good quality ballbearing snap swivel is all ill use.


----------



## jhetsch2 (Nov 6, 2009)

My most used lure is a 1/4 oz round head jig with the longest shank I can find often with a Gulp floating nightcrawler on it, also great for Gulp minnows or live minnows/shiners. Normally green or pearl colored jigs. This has produced fish from Lake Erie on the dock at Lakeside(my son Isaac caught his first fish there when he was 2 years old on a jig and gulp minnow) all the way down to little farm and golf course ponds.

Second favorite is for panfish when the fishing is tough. I use half of a Sabiki rig(3 hooks only! by law) I like the glow fishskin variety and I tip each with Gulp waxies and hang a half ounce casting sinker at the bottom of the rig. This makes for a lot of fun especially C&R. I have gotten 2 gills on at once a couple times but have still not had a perfect set of one on each of the three hooks.


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

I generally throw plastics for bass. For that I prefer a TX rigged Gambler Ugly Otter, or around docks and laydowns I also throw a wacky rigged senko or similar stick bait. The old jig/pig can be magical early in the season too.

If throwing a hardbait, just depends on time of year. Hard to beat a lipless in colder water, but throw a DT10 all season. I've also got a jointed Jackall crank they don't make anymore that puts a lot of fish in the boat. Personally, I am not a big spinnerbait guy, except a larger (1oz or bigger) spinner I cast for muskie, but I think that might make me a minority.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I mostly fish walleye and on inland lakes (pymi,skito,ladue,wb) i troll reef runner minis gold abd purple usually does good but color will vary rattle tots shad and blue silver i like joined deep divers but tend to get mix fish on it countdowns worked well at pymi and at night cast shoreline with hj 14 gold,purple,firetiger,blue shad but sometimes ill run harnesses and do much better its trial and error


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

heidlers said:


> I generally throw plastics for bass. For that I prefer a TX rigged Gambler Ugly Otter, or around docks and laydowns I also throw a wacky rigged senko or similar stick bait. The old jig/pig can be magical early in the season too.
> 
> If throwing a hardbait, just depends on time of year. Hard to beat a lipless in colder water, but throw a DT10 all season. I've also got a jointed Jackall crank they don't make anymore that puts a lot of fish in the boat. Personally, I am not a big spinnerbait guy, except a larger (1oz or bigger) spinner I cast for muskie, but I think that might make me a minority.


I'm not much for spinnerbaits either.


----------



## ratherBfishin (Mar 1, 2013)

Im a huge fan of hot n tots. Various tubes, xrap, storm swimbaits


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Strike King Shadalicious or Basstrix hollow bodied swim baits. 3 1/2" on up to 5 1/2" depending on the size fish I'm after. Blue Gizzard Shad or Sexy Shad depending on water clarity. Jerk baits .... for suspending baits, Rapala Husky Jerks, sizes 8,10, and 12, in Clown, Silver, and Yellow Perch. Smithwick Rogue's 4 1/2" and 5 1/2" in silver with a black back, silver with a blue back, and orangish gold with a black back. Lucky Craft Staysee in Pearl Tennessee Shad. For baits that float back up when you stop them. Cordell Red Fin, 4" and 7" in Smokey Joe, or chrome with a black back. Bomber Long A's 3 1/2" and 4 1/2. Stock Bomber colors and some custom painted ones. 

Soft plastics to Texas rig ..... 3 1/2" or 4" tube baits, in natural colors. Reaction Innovations Sweet Beaver, all three sizes. 5" stick worms, in some kind of shad imitating color, or watermelon. And of course, a weedless skirted jig with a pork or plastic trailer.

#1 top water bait is a Dep's Buzz Jet Jr.

I use all lures mentioned for bass.


----------



## McMish (Mar 23, 2009)

charlie brewers crappie slider - black/glo white or orange head. but i only fish for eaters


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

In the spring,, for Eyes,,I throw blades-sonars/vibE,,
(Make my own)style baits,,when they are on the hunt,, at full spawn.. Or vertical jig them in all depths,,pre & post spawn.. Also,, will pitch or slow drag 1/16 oz. jig heads with Gulp minnow grubs.. Then when trolling comes along with warm temps on the inland lakes,, I use deep Thin Fins,,assorted color & patterns,,along with 2" Reef Runners or Hot-N-Tots.. ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

Panfish assassins...chartreuse with flakes. 99.9% of the time if I'm fishing for crappie I'm throwing them. Also caught smallies and eyes on them.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

In the river my go to was always a 1/4oz Joe fly.. Never failed me last year 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## chardoncrestliner (Dec 19, 2012)

For only sentimental reasons, every year from about 1960 to the 1970 my parents would take me to Restoule, Ontario where their best friend owned an Island with a cottage on it. My dad had a 1960 Arkansas Traveller with a 40 hp outboard on it. The only lure he ever used was a South Bend Super Duper.

I just bought a couple of them on ebay and when I launch my boat this spring and throw that lure in the water I'm going to bow my head and look to the sky and say, "thanks dad for the memories. This cast is for you."


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

hot n tots catch everything


----------



## icehuntR (Dec 18, 2005)

Jigs! Jigs!


----------



## TRAPPERBECK (Mar 23, 2010)

Well that's a good question & it all depends on what kind of fishin we all do , bluegill small jammin jigs with wax worms , eyes larger jammin jigs with 1/2 crawler or minnow . Now casting FUR eyes small big "O" s shad raps & shallow minnow if you can find them .


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

I'd have to say my all time favorite is the floating Rapala. Have caught bluegill, crappie, catfish, pike, and of course bass with this lure. :G


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

My homemade worm harnesses. Very versatile and they catch everything. My second choice would be a blue fox vibrax spinner.

promag


----------



## dan1985 (Sep 29, 2011)

When I was younger I lived across the street from an excellent fishing pond,I caught tons of blue gill by just using small pieces of French fries from McDonalds
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

If I was stranded on a island, I'd go with a hand full of jigs 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## chevyjay (Oct 6, 2012)

i had an arborgast crankbait that never failed to catch a fish, from trolling for eyes on erie to fishing for on inland lakes.
i would have to agree that hot n tots are a good lure, in the days before dypsy divers and planer boards we often flatlined hot n tots and wiggle warts. i think one (or both) of these lures is what i caught my 2 7lbers on.


----------



## allyfisher (Jan 9, 2013)

Roadrunner jigs, Cicadas, and I just learned about the HuskyJerks last year.


----------



## mattmilla (Mar 2, 2013)

I saw a few of you guys mention hot n tots, what kinds of fish can you catch on these?


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

mattmilla said:


> I saw a few of you guys mention hot n tots, what kinds of fish can you catch on these?


have caught pike, walleyes, bass, crappie, muskie, cats, white bass, sunfish,just about everything. excellant trolling bait.


----------



## fish420 (Feb 25, 2012)

small floating or suspending rapalas and xraps, caught walleye crappie bass catfish on these.. rooster tails work everywhere for everything, the ol' jig and twister is always a fav... whatever catches fish really lol


----------



## mallorian (Feb 19, 2012)

i mostly fish soft plastics. yum dingers and crawdads, 7" power worms and power grubs in various colors, berkley's realisticx kickin frogs in various colors. the few hard baits i use are jig n pig, hula poppers, jitterbugs, and rooster tails. 

can't get one of my favorites anymore 7" berkley power worm in white. even berkley's website doesn't have them and i have yet to find a viable replacement from another company in the same color.


----------



## onemorecastt (Feb 13, 2011)

can't go wrong with a good worm harness on a bottom bouncer


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

Old timer in FL told me if he was stranded and had to catch to eat and could have one lure it would be a white buck-tail jig. I've caught tons of fish in FL on it...decided to try it up here after I moved and sure enough it still catches fish!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## knox_angler (Feb 19, 2013)

For store bought lures I prefer a 7" purple ribbon tail worm, I have had luck catching walleye, Bass & more. But my all time favorite lure is a red shad 4" long with a twister tail that I make. It has never failed me even in the toughest of conditions. Lake or stream it is my #1 go to lure.


----------

